# Tranmission Fluid



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

Any thoughts or opinions on transmission fluid for track cleaning?
I cleaned track and wheels on a Franklin. Still had some sparks on tender wheels. Wiped track with tran fluid and arcing went away. Just for the record I put wheels in a drill and wrap scotch brite around them. Then wipe with rubbing alchohol. I clean track with a scotch brite and then rub down with same. Just checking for any problems this may cause later.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

I don't use it but have heard about it. I only use Isopropyl alcohol(91%) and a soft cloth. I use scotch brite for stubborn areas mostly at the switches. I would worry about the long term effects of trans fluid on Pul-mor tires and the plastic wheels.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

My 83 and 96 Mustangs used ATF instead of gear oil for gearbox lube. I have heard that some use it for track cleaning and maybe it will cut grime from track, but anything that is used as a lubricant won’t be used for track cleaning on my railroad. I use 91% isopropyl alcohol.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Cleaning your track with oil just seems like a really bad idea!  Also, ATF attacks some rubber types, something to consider for your traction tires. The seals in a transmission typically a synthetic material that isn't affected by ATF.


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

*ATF*

Always good to ask for another opinion...I said rubbing alcohol but meant Isopropyl. Thanks for the comments. More research before I use again. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

For most metal cleaning I use ATF or any oil. Frames track and trucks. If painting I use paint thinner to clean. To me if you use alcohol you clean a lot with oil I admit I don't clean track often. After scotchbrite I like the oil cloth to wipe the track clean. Most important is that I don't have a high end engine on the track either.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

I have used ATF for cleaning gears & gummy motors on my old rivarossi steamers. I have used it for storage of my steel EZ tracks. I also used it for some EZ track I got that was rusted steel & corroded nickel plated track. It cleaned them real well. I use that track on my layout with no problems. With that said I used window cleaner to wipe down the track after I used the ATF on it. Same with the locos I always wipe down the stuff I used ATF on with the window cleaner. Then I use the light weight oil on the moving parts. A small drop goes along way! 
I have used the ATF for about 3 years now. 
Always test it first though. You just never know with some of the parts that they make. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I do some repairing/restoring on firearms, and a trick I learned a long time ago was to use ATF on 00000 steel wool to polish bluing, especially on a dirty or rusty barrel. It won't remove pits, etc., but it will polish up bluing very nicely, and it will keep it's luster for quite some time.


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

*bluing*

I have used very fine steel wool and gun oil to remove small rust spots on firearms but never used the ATF. Keep it oiled afterward.


----------



## Chuck7612 (Jul 2, 2017)

I tried ATF on my track but found I had to then clean off the ATF with isopropyl because the ATF ruined the traction tires on my diesels by making them oily and thus tractionless


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

It works well with locos that don't have traction tires. Also a very small amount goes along way! 
I have used it to clean rust off track & to help prevent rust when I stored track. I however don't use it when I am running my locos. I clean it off with a little of the isopropyl. I have also used ATF to clean up pickup points on locos that where rusty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

ATF is loaded with detergents. It's not just oil. That's why it cleans.


----------

